# How far do you yaker's travel out?



## Pier Fisher (Apr 24, 2009)

Just like the topic states...I'm in the market for a yak since a boat is unrealistic. I know some of you guys launch out of Rudee inlet and in terms of miles what's the average distance you travel? max distance?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

im pretty new to yaking myself and have limited myself from 5-8 mile round trip and as always I watch the tides and current to help me judge just how far I want to travel


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

im not a va guy, but i still paddle quite a bit, and have been going out of my way lately to paddle further ( just to keep loosing a little weight and getting in shape a little better)

and, a couple miles really isnt anything anymore, now, overall from a whole day of inshore fishing, paddling around spot to spot etc, could be as much as a handful of miles depending on how much you are moving around etc. 

id say shortest paddles i do OVERALL distance to and fro would be over a mile or so.

i find myself scoutting around alot this spring, and finding waters less fished etc, and hitting them on lowtide so i can see how the bottoms are etc, and go back and hit them on the tides i want.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

i consider 3 -4 miles to be a one-way safety limit. thats an hour to hour 1/2. 
any fish that comes in the bay can be targeted withen that range.


----------



## Pier Fisher (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys.. reason i ask the question is determination to get into deeper waters out in the Atlantic. I want to target much larger fish other than the regular bay fishes such as tuna, dolphin, wahoo etc. From the answers it doesn't seem like that's gonna happen without much luck.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

some of the charter guys are cool with the idea of 'mothershiping' kayaks out. it will cost ya, ask around.
the regular bay fish arnt that big anyway. 50lb striper, 80lb drum and 100lb cobia arnt that much fun.


----------



## Pier Fisher (Apr 24, 2009)

although those numbers are a little far from realistic everyday catches(don't think that size drum can be kept)... I don't know how those fish would taste as i have asian family and friends who like the fish very fresh and alive tasting (sashimi) lol


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

they are posible catches, you can keep a black drum.
i dont know how fresh a tuna would be after paddling it in a few hours from offshore.
im just mess'en with ya man cuz of the regular bay fish comment. my pont is your just getting into a kayak and your wanting to go after big ocean fish. you should cut you teeth on some of the regular bay big fish before trying to tackle offshore giants.


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

I've heard stories of some crazy dude that paddles the perimeter of the bay every summer. Stories at the wharf say that he even paddled from Florida to Virginia. I dont believe them. I think it is just folklore myself. Crazy dude I tell you!!! CRAZY!!! 


HAHA!!!! Sorry Kevin, couldn't resist that oportunity.

To be serious though, I think the most I have done in a day is about 14-15 miles. Didn't have any serious pain except in my hands. Couldn't close my hands for a day or so due to some crazy Paddle Cramps. However Kevin is absolutely right. If you are going to go after the big dogs, you need to cut your teeth in some safer waters first. I am an intermediate paddler (been paddling for a few years) and I wouldn't go after anything bigger than what is in the bay. However the nice thing about a yak is that you can get into places where boaters can't. Redfish in the slot can be found in less than a foot of water. If you want to go after big fish in a yak, you can go cobia fishing in many of the inshore areas of VA, you can go after Kings, during the fall Striper season you can get 40lb+ fish just a couple hundred yards from the Kipto launch.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Pier Fisher said:


> thanks for the replies guys.. reason i ask the question is determination to get into deeper waters out in the Atlantic. I want to target much larger fish other than the regular bay fishes such as tuna, dolphin, wahoo etc. From the answers it doesn't seem like that's gonna happen without much luck.


You do realize that the tuna grounds of Va are from 50-70 miles plus out. You can be 75 miles out and only 130-150 feet of water and nothing but green water. They occasionally pick up some peanut dolphin around the light tower but nothing consistant. Like Kevin said try a mothership deal on a charter.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

damn! i have a hard enough time with 30'' reds out the yak


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Ed K said:


> You do realize that the tuna grounds of Va are from 50-70 miles plus out. You can be 75 miles out and only 130-150 feet of water and nothing but green water. They occasionally pick up some peanut dolphin around the light tower but nothing consistant. Like Kevin said try a mothership deal on a charter.


Ed K hit it on the head man. It's a long run to bluewater off of Virginia Beach. Hell, you wouldn't make a "safe" bluwater paddle off of Hatteras. Get some offshore experience in a boat, and you'll realize real quick you won't be making that paddle. Definitely stick to the bay, or maybe a mothership deal.


----------

